# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Gevoelig linker oor

## GeKo

Hallo,
Ik ben deze oor klacht hier nog niet tegengekomen.
Ik heb n.l. aan het linkeroor soms veel last, kan het niet aanraken en de mond/kaak niet openen van de pijn.
Ben hiervoor naar de KNOarts en kaakchirurg geweest en kunnen niets vinden. :Mad:  Wat wel helpt is een warm washandje tegen het oor houden, dan trekt de pijn langzaaaaaam weg. Dit is erg vervelend, wie heeft de zelfde klacht en wat te doen?....

----------

